# Introducing Quilted Northern® Rustic Weave. Artisanal toilet paper



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2016)

.
A hilarious April Fool's Day prank by a toilet paper company.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 2, 2016)

:lol1:       Ken


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## jujube (Apr 2, 2016)

Excellent! Ever much more elegant than corncobs or the Sears catalog.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 2, 2016)

Where's that mirror?   I have to tweeze out a few nasty splinters.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 3, 2016)

That was truly funny, thank you for sharing it..:clap:


----------

